# I can't see Remove Chromatic Aberration



## 704set (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't see Remove Chromatic Aberration in Lightroom 4.3.

I go to Develop module / Lens Correction / Profile / check Enable Profile Correction.  I do not see Remove Chromatic Aberration.

Any suggestions?  Using Windows Vista.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Remove CA is in the next tab along (the Colour tab) in the same Lens Correction panel.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  When LR4.x came out, they changed the Lens correction panel. In add ition to the Profile tab, there is also Color and Manual tabs  Chromatic Aberration is handled on the Color tab. There is a check box along with additional tools to tweak CA.


----------



## 704set (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahhhh.  Thanks for the responses.


----------

